# Java Login Überprüfung ohne Srciptlets in der JSP



## platofan23 (14. Jun 2020)

Hallo Leute,

ich arbeite gerade an einem Projekt für die Hochschule. Wir müssen JSP,Servelts, Beans, HMTL, CSS und JS verwenden. Nun habe ich eine Login-JSP und eine Home-JSP. In der Home JSP wird über ein Skriplet geprüft ob ich schon eingeloggt bin. Nun ist meine Frage ob ich, dass auch über die Beans iwie regeln kann?

Meine Quellcodes:
Home JSP:








						[HTML 5] Home.sjp - Pastebin.com
					






					pastebin.com
				



Die Bean:








						[Java] Login_RegisterBean.java - Pastebin.com
					






					pastebin.com


----------



## JennyL (14. Jun 2020)

Hallo platofan23,
`http://ruby.fgcu.edu/courses/mpenderg/ism3232Notes/LoginNotes.html` schau dir mal Step 3 und Step 5 an, du musst in der .jsp einen Redirect, wenn nicht eingeloggt, programmieren.
Bei weiteren Fragen schreib mir eine PN.


----------



## platofan23 (14. Jun 2020)

JennyL hat gesagt.:


> Hallo platofan23,
> `http://ruby.fgcu.edu/courses/mpenderg/ism3232Notes/LoginNotes.html` schau dir mal Step 3 und Step 5 an, du musst in der .jsp einen Redirect, wenn nicht eingeloggt, programmieren.
> Bei weiteren Fragen schreib mir eine PN.


ähmm hab ich das nicht über den forward gemacht


```
request.setAttribute("Message", "Nicht eingeloggt!");
           request.getRequestDispatcher("/Login.jsp").forward(request, response);
```
also dies?

kann ich das aber auch nur über eine bean machen, ohne jegliches skriptlet wie bisher?


----------



## JennyL (14. Jun 2020)

Hab EE nicht installiert, kann dir nicht sagen, ob der Redirect auch in der Bean funktionieren würde, aber ich befürchte fast nicht... Aber hast du keine Controller?


----------



## platofan23 (16. Jun 2020)

JennyL hat gesagt.:


> Hab EE nicht installiert, kann dir nicht sagen, ob der Redirect auch in der Bean funktionieren würde, aber ich befürchte fast nicht... Aber hast du keine Controller?


du meinst sicherlich das Servlet damit? Das ding ist, dass überprüft werden soll wenn die JSP geladen wird. Ich wüsste halt leider auch nicht wie man das mit den beans machen sollte😂

lg


----------

